# Pinky/nude lipstick for NW20



## linotte (May 20, 2014)

Hello!

  I've been seeking out the perfect natural/pinky lipstick for ages. I find myself tending to reach for things like Revlon lip butters a lot because the sheerness helps them look more natural on me, but I want more of a "real lipstick" that will stick around a bit better.

  I have MAC Creme Cup, which seems to be a common suggestion. It looks like it could be my ideal color in the tube, but it turns so milky on my lips and almost (weirdly?) looks too blue. I light the lightness of it, since my skin is so fair, but the coloring of it is just wrong for it to be a "natural" lipstick/MLBB. A shade I am fond of is MAC Lovelorn. It's GORGEOUS but still a bit bright/dark for an "everyday" look.

  My skin is NW20. I am VERY pink in the face. I have dark hair and eyes. Here is a picture of me wearing makeup but no lip color:






  Any suggestions would be appreciated! Thanks for reading.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 20, 2014)

- Chanel RC in " Liaison", " Chéri " - Dior Addict Extrême in " Spring Ball " - Dior rouge in " Rose Songe " - Nars in " Cruise " - Guerlain Rouge Automatique in " Jardins de Bagatelle ", " Tonka Impériale "   All those lippies are either soft pink/peachy ones or nude ( Nars Cruising )  Hope this is useful  there are so many options in fact.


----------



## sephoraholic (Jun 13, 2014)

I am NW20 and my favourite nude is "fairest nude" by l'oreal


----------



## Dany (Jun 15, 2014)

I'm NW20 too with similar colour eyes and hair to you, I don't know if these will be classed as nudes but they are the pinky sort of nude that works for my skintone if that makes sense (probably not lol) 

  I use MAC Brave and MAC Mehr.

  Asia by Rimmel.

  Also Rimmel 08 which is similar to MAC Brave a little.

  Dervish lip liner by MAC also looks pretty nice on NW20 skin as a nudey pink if you're okay using lip liner as a colour, could always mix with a balm.

  I have more but can't remember them all so will edit them in when I've looked through my stash lol.


----------



## MeJaneYouTarzan (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm also NW20, and a few of my pinky-nude favorites from MAC are Syrup, Mystical (LE), and Brave.  Syrup is the pinkest of those on me, Brave the brown/plum-est.  Depending on your level of lip pigmentation, Mystical might be a touch darker than you're looking for.


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm an NC20, but I lean towards neutral so hopefully my suggestions will still help you.  

  My favorites:
  Syrup
  Peach Blossom

  If you want a peachy-pink I highly suggest trying on Peach Blossom.  It's a really easy one to swipe on with just some concealer and mascara and look put together but natural.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 1, 2014)

*Nars Cruising*
*Guerlain Rouge Automatique Shine 260*
*Lancôme Rouge in Love 232 M*

  ( From bottom to top )


----------



## Irissa (Feb 10, 2015)

Your lips have the best natural color ! You should just wear clear lip balm and that would be a fantastic nude color!
  You might want to try Bobbi Brown's Pale Pink Lip Color, though. I have quite the same coloring as you and it makes a  beautiful nude lipstick. Don't get mistaken by the name, it's not very pinkish. It's really a nude color for paler gals.
  I like Uber Beige Rich Lip Color (Bobbi Brown ) and Beige Lip Color too, though the latter leans a little bit on the browner side. They make your lips appear less rosy.


----------



## Arlandria (Feb 18, 2015)

I'm the similar shade as you, just a bit more neutral. I love the Mac Patisserie lipstick for a nice nude MLBB. It's a light fleshy tone, so it doesnt wash out or look weird on us pale girls  Where I live, I'm pretty sure Patisserie is pretty popular - since everyone is pale (or fake tanned. Lol).

  If I want a more pinky lip, I go for Dior Addict Extreme in Cherie Bow. Its expensive, but soooo beautiful!

  On me, Mac Faux give me a bit of a pinky,mauve'y,purple shade. Not nude-pink, but a mauve MLLB. A really nice color when you're pale


----------

